# Embed sound into a graphic?



## murf8284 (Jul 17, 2004)

Im not totally thick but im not a expert wither , can anyone tell me how to add sound to a image where as when the recipient gets it it will auto play?. Is there any software about that is free and easy to use? I would appreciate any help Guy's and Gals.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Sound embedded with an image(s) would be a video file.
I imagine windows movie maker would be capable.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

An image can't have sound. The only way to do that would be to either create a video, as was already mentioned, or create a Flash animation or something similar. You could also use some kind of slideshow software. The answer would really depend on the context of what you're doing. What kind of image is this and who is going to see it?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

what you can use is. a program called photo story 3 for windows. you can take 1 picture or many pictures. an add sound or music to them. an when you click on it it opens in the windows media player. hope it helps ya?
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/photostory/default.mspx
or try this
http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/accessories/dubit.asp


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Open Windows Movie maker, you should have this installed if you have Windows. If you don't you can download it from M$'s site for free. On the right click "import pictures" find the image you want and import it which will place a thumbnail of the image in the gallery. Repeat for the tune you want... Repeat if you want to add multiple images.

_Note: to set the default duration an image is displayed select tools>options>advanced>picture duration. In my example at the bottom I used a default of 20 seconds._

Drag your image(s) to the storyboard on the bottom of Movie Maker, add transitions if you want by dragging them between the clips. Click the link that says show timeline. Drag your audio file to the audio track. If you have only added one image or highlight the image thumbnail by clicking it, there will be a handle that you can grad on the right side of the image thumbnail. Drag it to the length of your audio track.

Click the button that says "send in e-mail", and follow the prompts. You will probably get a warning that the file is really big which it will be since it's video. you can ignore this but I would suggest not sending these files to anyone on dial-up unless they are willing... 

Note that video the resolution will be very small and the audio will not be very high quality. This is necessary so the file is not huge, there's no presets that I an find for doing something of this nature with Movie Maker.

However....

_Note: if you want to use this method do not add transitions between the clips when creating your file in Movie Maker._

Download MS Media Encoder here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/encoder/default.mspx

Install and run it The first page is a wizard, select convert a file. Next page select the file you created in Movie Maker and select a destination for the file your about to create. Click next. Where it asks for Content Distribution on the second wizard page select file archive then click finish, you do not have to select next.

On top click properties, then click the compression tab in the dialog box that opens. Then click the edit button to which will open another dialog box to create a custom profile. In this dialog box click the new button.

Type a name for your new custom profile. Click the add button which will ask you for a target bitrate, put 60k but this doesn't really matter. Click OK which will bring us to the meat and potatoes.

Under audio format from the drop down select 22kbps,44khz,mono. This is a suggestion, you can try different ones. Higher bitrates will give you better quality for the audio but at a higher file size. Vice versa for lower bitrates... the one I'm recommending works well. The audio portion of this file actually will make up the majority of the filesize.

Use the following attributes for the rest...

Video Size: check the box same as input
Frame Rate: 1
Key Frames: 100
Video Bitrate: 4k (huh? 4k...you're kidding right... )
Buffer Size: 20 (if your video comes out blank increase this by 1 or 2.)
Video Smoothness: 100

Click OK which will close the dialog box, then click the apply button on the properties dialog box. Under the details your settings should look like this. Click start encoding to create your file.



> Audio encoding mode:	CBR
> Video encoding mode:	CBR
> 
> Audience:	28.01 Kbps
> ...


Final specs:



> Session:
> Bytes encoded (total):	619.37 KB
> Bit rate (expected):	24.01 Kbps
> Bit rate (average):	23.5 Kbps
> ...


As noted above in this case it's the audio that takes up most of the filesize, I find it hard to go any lower though...  You can if you want increase the quality of the images by increasing the bitrate but that will also increase the file size as well.

The file :

www.40lbhead.com/misc/slideshow.wmv

Note: due to the limitations of the output selections on Windows Movie Maker I'd suggest using a better editor and output a uncompressed AVI to use as your source file. I haven't tested it but I have no doubt you'll get better results.

And that folks is how you make a slideshow for e-mailing....


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

An addendum to this post, if you are going to use part 2 output your video from Movie Maker as DV-AVI.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Just make a Powerpoint slide of just one page, and insert a sound file along with it.
See attached. I just threw it together. I only inserted a Midi sound file, but you get the idea. Also, you can make it so that the speaker icon does not appear, I just didn't bother.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i tried to see it after i unzipped it. put wouldnt play because its a pps file? it says windows can not open this file


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You need the Powerpoint viewer: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...27-43ab-4f24-90b7-a94784af71a4&DisplayLang=en


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

wilson44512 said:


> i tried to see it after i unzipped it. put wouldnt play because its a pps file? it says windows can not open this file


Windows almost opens no file, unless you have a program associated with it. 
PPS and PPT are PowerPoint type of files, and as I had already said, it was a PowerPoint file. 
So, if you don't have either PowerPoint, or some PowerPoint Viewer (as *thecoalman* already suggested) then you will probably not be able to open that PPS file.

By the way, that PowerPoint Viewer, already pointed to, is free, and made available from Microsoft.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

ChuckE said:


> Windows almost opens no file, unless you have a program associated with it.
> PPS and PPT are PowerPoint type of files, and as I had already said, it was a PowerPoint file.
> So, if you don't have either PowerPoint, or some PowerPoint Viewer (as *thecoalman* already suggested) then you will probably not be able to open that PPS file.
> 
> By the way, that PowerPoint Viewer, already pointed to, is free, and made available from Microsoft.


But it's only a viewer! How is he supposed to make one?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

lister said:


> But it's only a viewer! How is he supposed to make one?


*lister* you are confused as to who asked the initial question (*murf8284* asking "can anyone tell me how to add sound to a image") with the person who was asking how to open the PPS file (*wilson44512* saying: "i tried to see it after i unzipped it. put wouldnt play because its a pps file? it says windows can not open this file").

*wilson44512* was not asking how to create a PPS file.

However, if he does want to create one, and do so cheaply - without having PowerPoint, he could download the free OpenOffice suite, and use the OpenOffice "Impress" to make PPT files.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> can anyone tell me how to add sound to a image where as when the *recipient* gets it it will auto play?.


murf8284 - you never posted back? Are you still around?

Reading what you wrote, sounds like you mean email. While this should really be in the Web and Email forum, the simple answer is no - not in this day and age with virus/trojoans/spyware. Can it be done, technically, yes - it used to be done all the time. But the end result, even if you send it, the person getting it probably won't receive it working the way you want. Depends entirely on what the recipient uses for email.

sekirt


----------



## Crispie (Jul 17, 2006)

i guess this thread is kind of missunderstood!
try to use trial for ImagedVideo. there is an option for adding the sound, of course it will be a video file (alternative for PPT). Its a very simple tool (since I see you are a beginner=)


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

This OP makes perfect sense if you take *everything* into account. If you go with sending an email to a *recipient* (which is the word commonly used for emails) which *autoplays*.

He explains he is not an expert, therefore doesn't know that the sound is not embedded into the image. But if you consider an email with sound and image embedded, when one opens such an email, you would see the image and hear the sound file (midi/wave/etc) simultaneously. Or for that matter, even an embedded Flash or MPG in an email. To a person not knowing the difference, it would appear as if the sound and image are one and the same.

sekirt


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

*sekrit* If you are assuming that the person was inferring an email, where all *murf8284* said was: "tell me how to add sound to a image where as when the recipient gets it it will auto play?" then you may be correct.

While that may be an email, it could also just as easily be a file given via some other medium, such as on a floppy, or CD, or flash drive. If that is the case, then you have to consider what other methods there are, easily, for *murf8284* to use.

I understand that you are leaving the possibilities open, by your judicious use of the word "if," which is a method I often use myself, (*IF* I don't want to be painted into a corner  ).

I am waiting, waiting, waiting, for *murf8284* to get back to us, but according to his profile, he has not been around since July 9. (Did we scare him off?)


----------



## kmm (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi I actually was going to ask this same question. I have a book turning programme and would like to add audio to the pictures which can only be in the form of jpegs. I have in fact tried all the things that have been previously suggested which all work fine until inserted into programme when the audio is no longer recognised. In fact when doing it as a powerpoint and saving each slide as a jpeg having hidden the audio graphic originally this reappears on the picture but with no sound. Can you suggest anything else?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

*kmm* you are trying to resurrect a thread that is about a year and a half old. Don't do that. If you really want people to read your question, just post a new thread.


----------

